# Exposure lights - handle bar size insert/ adapter



## PaulSecteur (22 Oct 2018)

hi, I want to lend my brother my exposure strada as he is commuting to work down some dark lanes, and the ever ready light with 2 d cell batteries he is using just don’t cut the mustard.

I thought the soft case the light came in had survived the house move, but it seems not.

I need the little plastic insert that allows the light to be used on smaller diameter bars.

Anyone got a spare knocking around for a beer token?


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Oct 2018)

Use an old innertube strip and wrap it round the bar a few times. It will hold firm and work. Ask me how I know


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2018)

I've a few different thicknesses, for different lights, any use?


----------



## Nibor (25 Oct 2018)

Let me have a look I should have a couple


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Oct 2018)

PaulSecteur said:


> hi, I want to lend my brother my exposure strada as he is commuting to work down some dark lanes, and *the ever ready light with 2 d cell batteries* he is using just don’t cut the mustard.
> 
> I thought the soft case the light came in had survived the house move, but it seems not.
> 
> ...



Eeee that takes me back... I only used to turn mine on when a car was coming, otherwise the batteries wouldn't last the journey. 

As Steve in Denmark says, a strip of old inner tube definitely works.


----------

